# WTB: Motor



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

im looking for a motor to put in my sentra for now if any1 can help me out plz im lookin for a E16 or whatever can fit in my 5spd 85 sentra 
also looking to buy a single or a pair of racing seats
thanks 
Zameel :thumbup:


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

can find a Sr20 easily  dunno about the other motor though


----------

